# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client  OSS Client 6.7 LG Unlock and Mix Brand Added by IMEI Calculation !!

## mohamed73

** *  
Whats New :-  * NEW MODELS ADDED TO LG MODULE FASTER DIRECT UNLOCK AND REPAIR IMEI ADDED *  LG Phones  
LG F600K
LG F600L
LG F600S
LG F700K
LG F700L
LG F700S
LG K120
LG K121
LG K420NM
LG H850
LG H850TR
LG VS425
LG VS935T
LG VS980 
------------------------------------------------------------------   AEG phones 
- Dual Sim X300
- Dual Sim X200
- Senior Phone S200
- Senior Phone SP100
- Dual Sim BTX330
- Senior Phone Auro 1010
- Glamour 2 QX582
- Dual Sim X90
- Dual Sim SX80
- Dual Sim X150
- Dual Sim QX60
- AX410 Android Dual Sim
- Dual Sim X70
- Dual Sim X500
- Dual Sim T530
- Dual Sim QSX400
- Dual Sim X760
- S180
- Senior Phone S40
- Glamour X580
- Dual Sim X780
- Dual Sim BX40 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------   VERYKOOL  
Verykool  i129   
VeryKool i-300
VeryKool i-200  
-----------------------------------  Telenor      100   
R50    
--------------------------------------------------------------------  ALCATEL  
Alcatel Evo7 HD 
OT-L100 
OT-L800 
OT-M800V  
OT-M600 
M600Q 
W800Z 
X221L   
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
BMOBILE  
BMOBILE AX 1020  FIRST IN THE WORLD  
---------------------------------------------- 
OYSTERS 
ARCTIC 450  
--------------------------------------------------------- 
HUAWEI   
G7210 
U2805 
G7510 
VM720   
----------------------------------------------------------------------  M4   
S550 GENIUS   
------------------------------------------------ MTC 
MTC 1065  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------  MTS   
MTS 535 
MTS 547 
MTS SMART RUN 
MTS SMART STAR 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------  CORAL   
CORAL 100
CORAL 200 
CORAL 640    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  MOVISTAR  
Movistar 731 
Movistar Match
Movistar Onda
Movistar Q78
Movistar Smile
Movistar Urban   
------------------------------------------------- 
SFR 
SFR 155   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------     *  *Just buy from your Reseller or our official Experience Resellers,*   *We support 24/7 - Oh can contact us directly**  New Reseller Are Welcome**  New Dealers Are Welcome**  New Customers Are Welcome -**  Sales direct contact :*    *- mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**  - what's app messenger : +33782844888**  -viber :+33782844888**  - wechat : ossclient*    PS : You Still In baby begin to not fail where Oss client success        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

